# Who are your 'auto buy' authors?



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

Another thread about favourite romances set me thinking about my favourite authors - those that I 'auto buy'. 
For me it's two authors - Tessa Dare and Elizabeth Hoyt - I pretty much devour anything they have out because I know they write quality, engrossing, escapist historical romance and haven't yet disappointed me.
So how about you?
Who are your auto-buy authors and why?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Contemporary authors on my auto-buy list would be:

Jack McDevitt
Christopher Fowler
Frank Tuttle

There are other authors where I pretty much auto-buy from a particular series they write, i.e., I'll get the Dresden books from Jim Butcher and the Garrett books from Glen Cook, but I'm not interested in their other series.

There's a longer list of auto-buys from authors on the wrong side of the grass, just to replace very old paperbacks and the like.


Mike


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

For me its - Vince Flynn, Brad Thor, David Baldacci,  Daniel Silva,  Lee Child,  Jeffrey Deaver


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

JD Robb, Lee Child, Deb Geary, Monique Martin, Mike Hicks, Michael Wallace, Hugh Howey, off the top of my head.

Betsy


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

J D Robb, Jasper Fforde, Terry Pratchett...pretty much the only "automatics".


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

Steven Brust
and
Kevin Hearne


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

J.D. Robb, Simon R. Green, Rob Thurman, Rachel Caine, Shanna Swendson, Lois McMaster Bujold


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda Fairstein, Elizabeth Peters, Deborah Crombie, Diane Setterfield, Boyd Morrison, Susan Hill, Louise Penny

also James Patterson Womens Murder Club series, and the Preston and Child Pendergast series.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

C.S. Harris, Deanna Rayburn, Robin Hobb, Robert Jordan (when he was alive), and Liza Piccard (nonfiction).

I don't always snap up their books the day they come out but sooner or later I get around to all of them.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I think sampling has pretty much ended "must buys" for me. I will definitely sample anything from Terry Pratchett, Iain M. Banks (though his next will likely be his last  ), Charles Stross, and Steven Brust (well, at least any of his "Vlad" novels). And, of course, I'll probably buy any of Roger Zelazny's books if/when they get enKindled.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am probably going to miss some, but its late, so there is that.  

Elizabeth Hoyt, Mary Balogh, Julie Anne Long, Courtney Milan, Lisa Kleypas historicals which I am still waiting on, Eloisa James, Anne Gracie, Monique Martin, Sarah MacLean, Alissa Johnson, Maya Banks historicals, Karen Marie Moning, Ilona Andrews, Carla Kelly, Loretta Chase, Chloe Neill, Connie Brockway, Jennifer Ashley, Julie Garwood she promised to write more historicals, Suzanne Enoch....

Now my brain is falling asleep. The list looks large, but many of them don't have many books coming out so it spreads out.


----------



## Elizabeth Krall (Dec 25, 2012)

I can think of only one 'auto buy' author for me -- Diana Gabaldon.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

NogDog said:


> And, of course, I'll probably buy any of Roger Zelazny's books if/when they get enKindled.


I'm right with you on this!


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Well, strangely a lot of my favorite authors have books or series I don't have any interest in. For example, Janet Evanovich - I will auto-buy any new book from her except something paranormal. I will immediately preorder any new book in the ASOIAF series but I am not interested in GRRM's other work (too sci-fi). I love Bernard Cornwell's books set in medieval times but I don't have much interest in his Sharpe series. P.B. Ryan wrote my all-time favorite historical mystery series but she writes romances under her full name and I'm not big on romances. Ashley Gardner wrote another historical mystery series I really enjoy but also writes paranormal romances which are doubly of no interest to me.

The only authors I can think of who, assuming they don't suddenly decide to write something out of character, I genuinely want to read every book they write are Sharon Kay Penman, Dan Brown... and maybe Katherine Howe (but she only has two books out so far so I'll have to wait and see).


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I always buy books by Nelson DeMille and Vince Flynn. I would be the same with JD Robb, but I'm still working my way through her books. (I'm on the 15th one now, and would have read all of them by now if it weren't for the fact that there are 40+ books in the series. As it is, I buy three or four at a time. Once I've read all of them, I will eagerly anticipate and buy each new one as it is released.)  I used to buy Janet Evanovich's Stephanie Plum books the day they came out. I still read them, but not as quickly as I did with the first nine books.  

Yikes! I forgot our own KB member, David McAfee! I'm not a huge fan of zombies, but I really like his vampire books.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

Atunah said:


> I am probably going to miss some, but its late, so there is that.
> 
> Elizabeth Hoyt, Mary Balogh, Julie Anne Long, Courtney Milan, Lisa Kleypas historicals which I am still waiting on, Eloisa James, Anne Gracie, Monique Martin, Sarah MacLean, Alissa Johnson, Maya Banks historicals, Karen Marie Moning, Ilona Andrews, Carla Kelly, Loretta Chase, Chloe Neill, Connie Brockway, Jennifer Ashley, Julie Garwood she promised to write more historicals, Suzanne Enoch....
> 
> Now my brain is falling asleep. The list looks large, but many of them don't have many books coming out so it spreads out.


A woman after my own heart! Our tastes overlap so much I'll have to check out the authors listed here that I haven't previously read


----------



## rjspears (Sep 25, 2011)

When I was younger, Stephen King's books were an auto-buy, but his stories got a bit bloated.  Over the past ten years, the only author and book that was an auto-buy for me was Lawrence Block's Matt Scudder series.  Even though some of the later ones haven't been as satisfying as the earlier ones, I still get them.

I have purchased Steve Hamilton's Alex McKnight series, but I usually get them on sale or used.  I also like Michael Connelly's Lincoln Lawyer series.  I like Mickey Haller.

--
R.J. Spears


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

For historical fiction, Ken Follett.  For detective novels, Michael Connelly. For spy novels, Daniel Silva.


----------



## Zoe York (May 12, 2013)

Rachel Gibson, Jill Shalvis and Victoria Dahl.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Indies: David Dalglish, David McAfee, Daniel Arenson, Debora Geary, C. S. Marks, Monique Martin, and a few others.

traditional pubbed: Jd Robb/ Nora Roberts, Stephen King (usually), Laurann Dohner, Sherrilyn Kenyon, and again, a few others.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i was going to say "nobody"  then i realized that a couple of KB authors would be on the list.  but no trad published authors, most of the ones that were autobuys when i was reading DTBs have ticked me off and i've stopped buying them.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

J D Robb (in Death Series), John Sandford (Stone Barrington), Catherine Coulter (FBI Series), Faye Kellerman (Peter Decker Series) and a few others...


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Arthur Hailey. Research in depth plus page-turner stories! At least he was for many years. He died a few years ago.


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

NogDog said:


> I think sampling has pretty much ended "must buys" for me. I will definitely sample anything from Terry Pratchett, Iain M. Banks (though his next will likely be his last  ), Charles Stross, and Steven Brust (well, at least any of his "Vlad" novels). And, of course, I'll probably buy any of Roger Zelazny's books if/when they get enKindled.


Agree about the sampling.  One author that's an automatic buy for me right now is Kristine Kathryn Rusch and her Retrieval Artist series. I'm a definite fan grrl of them. 

Kate Kingsbury is another. Her Pennyfoot Hotel series is fun and interesting, and Alice Duncan's Mercy Allcut mysteries set in the 1920s (all have "Angels" in the title). I might start looking at Ms. Duncan's "Spirits" series, which also seems to be set in the 1920s. Back to sampling like Nog Dog!


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Only one...Stephen King.  Must be in hardback.  I have a mini-library in my home.  While I have all his books on Kindle also, I just must have a DTB copy for some reason.


----------



## oooranje (Apr 20, 2013)

Not many for me, depends heavily on the book, but probably Michael Lewis in non-fiction at this point. I'm a bit late to the party as far as discovery is concerned ( ) so a lot of my would-be 'auto buy' authors are dead...


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

Currently - only Gail Carriger. Everything else, I need to read a sample and consider, including Terry Pratchett and Elizabeth Peters, my former auto-buys. I actually had quite a few authors on auto-buy before Kindle but sampling ended that, and I was able to avoid quite a few disappointments. People change. Our perception change. Some series become repetitive and formulaic. And sometimes it's just time to move on


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I like a lot of different thriller authors, but I don't have any auto buys. I have way too many books on my TBR list to wait around for a new release. Lately, I've been reading less well known authors and finding some great books.


----------



## Robena (Jan 19, 2013)

Agree with the sampling, plus now ordering a lot of books on Kindle, so I'm more adventurous.   I've been reading a lot more debut authors this past year or so.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Sandra Brown
Nora Roberts
Cathy Lamb
Karin Slaughter
KA Thompson 
LJ Sellers
*i have challenged myself not to buy anymore new titles this year other than preorders and book club reads and work on the 952 item TBR list on my devices(that does include said preorders & book club selections. Anxious to see what I ultimately accomplish with that, since starting challenge in April, but also anxious to see if I find any other must read authors


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

No auto buy authors these days, but I have some auto buy series such as newly enKindled Jeeves and the mystery series of Holmes on the Range (but I'm uninterested in That author's zombie books) or Billy Boyle.


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Sue Grafton's Kinsey Millhone A to Z series.
Gillian Flynn
Jo Nesbo


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Diana Gabaldon
Lisa Kleypas
Pamela Clare
Julia Quinn
Marsha Canham
Susan Elizabeth Phillips
Robyn Carr
Maria V. Snyder
Karen Marie Moning
Jodi Thomas
Maggie Osborne


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

Michael Connelly, Lisa Gardner, James Patterson (Women's Murder Club series), Tess Gerritsen.


----------



## Dina (May 24, 2013)

I'm new here and trying to figure out this system but this question excites me so here I go: Teresa Medeiros, Neil Gaiman, Susanna Kearsley, Shana Abe, Loretta Chase. I never fail to buy a new book by any of these authors.

Dina


----------



## L K Jay (May 8, 2013)

I auto buy any new books by Ian Rankin - then I automatically lend them to my mum.

Kate Atkinson and Ben Aaronovitch.


----------



## Marta Tandori (Nov 9, 2012)

Back in the 80's, it was the triumvirate of Judith Krantz, Jackie Collins and Barbara Taylor Bradford; now, anything by Tess Gerritsen and Linwood Barclay.


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

Diana Gabaldon
Lee Child
Julie Garwood
Julia Quinn
JD Robb


----------



## JGR (May 11, 2013)

I think I've got all of Stephanie Laurens' (historical romance), but honestly they're getting a bit repetitive.  Though actually some of the more recent ones have become favourites.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

Terry Pratcett, C.J. Cherryh, Hugh Howie and Simon Haynes. When I see a new Discworld, Foreigner, Wool or Hal Spacejock book, there's no need for me to sample, I just buy it.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Allison Brennan - all of hers are awesome books and affordable when they come out
James Patterson - Womens Murder Club
Janet Evanovich - not as quickly as I used to buy them, but looking forward to her book with Lee Goldberg
Kristan Higgins
Harlen Coben
Michael Connelly - Lincoln Lawyer series
JD Robb - when I finally get caught up this will be a must buy author

I'm sure there are more but it's all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> JD Robb - when I finally get caught up this will be a must buy author


Ha, I don't think I'll ever catch up. I don't even know how many books in the series there are now, I am afraid to look. 
I just finished Purity in Death, which goodreads marks at #15.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Atunah said:


> Ha, I don't think I'll ever catch up. I don't even know how many books in the series there are now, I am afraid to look.
> I just finished Purity in Death, which goodreads marks at #15.


I'm with you. I am just starting _Purity in Death_, so I have quite a way to go before I'm caught up. Funny thing about the _in Death_ series is that I love the books, yet I'm not a fan of Nora Roberts' books. When she puts on her J.D. Robb hat, I'm a fan.


----------



## Clark Magnan (May 23, 2013)

None. I've always had this problem where I go to buy something, book, car, video game, whatever, and even though I know what I want, if I see something interesting that I've never noticed before, I find that to be much more tempting.

There are some authors I read more than others, but I spend far more time searching for authors I haven't read yet.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> I'm with you. I am just starting _Purity in Death_, so I have quite a way to go before I'm caught up. Funny thing about the _in Death_ series is that I love the books, yet I'm not a fan of Nora Roberts' books. When she puts on her J.D. Robb hat, I'm a fan.


Same here, I tried to read several of Nora Roberts and only managed to finish one. But I am totally addicted to her writing as JD Robb.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

James Lee Burke
Greg Iles
Jeffrey Deaver
Stephan King
Robert McCammon
Carol O'Connell
Pat Conroy


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Atunah said:


> Ha, I don't think I'll ever catch up. I don't even know how many books in the series there are now, I am afraid to look.
> I just finished Purity in Death, which goodreads marks at #15.


I'll never catch up either! The last I read was Portrait in Death #16. I actually listen to the audiobooks for this series, so it takes me longer to get through them. The audiobooks are amazing Susan Ericksen does an great job... love Roarke's sexy Irish burr!


----------



## MineBook (May 31, 2013)

My autobuy author is from 20th century - *Jack London*. When I am reading his stories is like going in real action not see movie like others, but feel real in action in every books moment.

Jack wrote in very alive style and his every book is with amazing different story and that fact is a sign of writers masterpiece.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Ha, I don't think I'll ever catch up. I don't even know how many books in the series there are now, I am afraid to look.
> I just finished Purity in Death, which goodreads marks at #15.


LOl! I know what you mean...I'll probably never catch up either. She seems to come out with books faster than I can read them these days. Like Cagnes, I listen to them on audiobook and love it that way but it does take a little longer for me since I only listen to them for a little each day. I finished #16 last. Like you, I am afraid to look and see how many books there are now in the series....well into the 40s I think. I try not to think about that.


----------



## Mahree Moyle (Jun 19, 2013)

John Grisham!!!


----------



## Donna White Glaser (Jan 12, 2011)

Jeffery Deaver, Alexander McCall Smith, Lisa Scottoline, Alan Bradley, Michael Connelly


----------



## ehhoward (Jun 26, 2013)

Surprised not to see Trudi Canavan on any of the lists. I think she has gone from strength to strength. Ben Aaronovitch's Rivers of London is also in there for me.


----------



## KevinH (Jun 29, 2013)

I think I've read almost all of the fantasy/sci-fi of Jack Vance (who recently died at age 96 - RIP). A long time ago I would have said Stephen King, but at some point his writing seemed to change and I drifted away from him.

These days, I'm more devoted to series than a particular writer, so I'm hooked on Richard Kadrey's Sandman Slim series, the Twenty Palaces series by Harry Connely, and a few others.


----------



## JenniferHarlow (Jun 8, 2013)

Laura Levine, Laurie Notaro, Lisa Lutz, Sue Grafton

It used to be Laurell K Hamilton and Janet Evanovitch but now I don't even bother getting them from the library. Such a shame, they were my favorites forever.


----------



## L.E. Parin (Nov 30, 2012)

Kresley Cole (only author I pre-order because I don't want to miss a second reading her books when it's available), Jeaniene Frost (just discovered her Cat and Bones series a few months ago because Once Burned was $1.99), John Corwin (Sweet Blood of Mine Series, first book is a permafree).  Those are the ones I'll buy no questions asked.  I have bunches of other fave authors though that I check the book description when I see their name


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Linda Fairstein, Elizabeth Peters, Deborah Crombie, Diane Setterfield, *Boyd Morrison*, Susan Hill, Louise Penny
> 
> also James Patterson Womens Murder Club series, and the Preston and Child Pendergast series.


And he just released a new one: 



Yes, I know I'm quoting myself. . . . I was excited to see this new book the other day and just had to share.


----------



## MartinStanley72 (May 17, 2011)

Roger Smith, Ray Banks, James Ellroy, David Peace, Heath Lowrance


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

Steve Eriksson,
J.A. Konrath/Jack Kilborn, 
Corlos Ruiz Zafon


----------



## O_o (Aug 6, 2013)

When I was younger it would have been Stephen King, Dean Koontz.

These days there are only two authors that I'd buy the book without even knowing about it - well, sadly now only one: Iain Banks ( ) and Richard K Morgan. There are others who I am 90% of the way to buying like Jack Ketchum, Dan Simmons, but I think I'd still give a cursory glance to reviews etc for them.


----------



## Ben Finn (Mar 4, 2013)

Matthew Reily
Lee Child
Vince Flinn
Stephen King


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

Adding on another auto-buy: Cindy Blackburn. Her Cue Ball Mysteries are hysterically funny, esp. since the MC is a send up of a romance writer - hope she comes out with more soon.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I buy our own David McAfee's books when they are vampire books. (I'm not a fan of zombies, so he loses me there.)


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

Michael Connoly, John Sanford, Joseph Flynn, Nora Roberts, JD Robb, Stephen King, David Baldacci, Dana Stabenow....to name a few!


----------



## johnlmonk (Jul 24, 2013)

My auto-buy authors, sort of in order:

Jim Butcher
Neil Gaiman
Robert B. Parker
Brent Weeks
Patrick Rothfuss if he'd ever finish the 3rd book of name of the wind...
Larry Niven, Jerry P.


----------



## Austin_Briggs (Aug 21, 2011)

dnagirl said:


> Only one...Stephen King. Must be in hardback. I have a mini-library in my home. While I have all his books on Kindle also, I just must have a DTB copy for some reason.


It used to be Stephen King for me, too -- but I can't say that any more. All in all, I have no living "auto-buy" authors; maybe only Hugh Howey specifically for his Wool series.

All my favorite writers are, sadly, dead.


----------



## mdotterer (Sep 18, 2011)

I have several auto-buy authors: Diana Gabaldon, Sharon Lee and Steve Miller, Maria V. Snyder, Julie Czernada, Amy Raby... sadly, publishers are not releasing an e-format for several months after a book's debut, and when they do finally release it, it's not at a reasonable price. This has forced me to keep books on my TBR list much longer than I would like!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Fantasy novelist Catherine Fisher, who I think writes terrifically on every level. And I've finally started getting into Lee Child's Jack Reacher books, and am finding them as addictive as salty food.


----------



## cshoughton (Jul 10, 2013)

All of the authors I'd want to auto-buy are long dead.  

Craig


----------



## Robena (Jan 19, 2013)

Barbara Samuel (sometimes writes as Barbara O'Neal) Jennifer Crusie, Susan Elizabeth Phillips.


----------



## SpearsII (Jan 16, 2010)

This is a hard one. I guess Brandon Sanderson comes the closest. I will by the next Games of Thrones book but that is more just following the series not the author.  Andrzej Sapkowski falls in right behind Sanderson but I don't know if I would really "auto buy" any author. Too many good books to make the choice of buying any one book automatic.


----------

